# Problem with Roland Cut Studio Plug In. PLEASE HELP



## Raquel (Jul 17, 2011)

CUTTER: Roland GX-24 CAMM-1

Hi guys, I recently switched from Mac OS X Snow Leopard to OSX Lion. 
When I try to use the CutStudio plug in to send my files to the cutter I receive this message:
You can't open the application CutStudioOutputX because PowerPC applications are no longer supported.

Does anyone know how I can solve this issue?
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have not used a Mac in some years...but if the computer is a few years old and was what was called a Power PC...I think this might have been a Motorola Chip and maybe the new system is looking for an Intel Chip...just a thought....I would call Apple and see and perhaps go to the support forum for Roland and see if there is an answer there..


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Raquel said:


> CUTTER: Roland GX-24 CAMM-1
> 
> Hi guys, I recently switched from Mac OS X Snow Leopard to OSX Lion.
> When I try to use the CutStudio plug in to send my files to the cutter I receive this message:
> ...


This is an OSX Lion issue. Our engineering department is investigating and gave us an ETA of mid-september for an updated plugin.


----------



## Raquel (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you for your help. I may have to downgrade back to Leopard in the meantime.


----------



## HeidiLou (Feb 4, 2011)

I had the same problem so here's what I did: while still in Lion, I partitioned my hard drive and installed snow leopard on the new partition. Then I installed another copy of Illustrator on the new partitioned side. I usually work on my artwork on the Lion side (I like the OS interface, autosave etc). When it's time to cut, I restart on the other partition (via system prefs "startup disk"), open the file I was working on and cut. It's a bit of a pain in the arse but this way I can use Lion and still cut while I await an updated plug in. 

Hope this helps

Heidi


----------



## peterv1998 (Jul 6, 2011)

ok, i think i got my registration account dialed in now.

if we go to lowendmac.com there is an article about Lion, and it will explain that lion no longer has Rosetta, which is the driver that let snow leopard read power pc programs like illustrator-10, appleworks-6, and Cut studio .. so... until they re-write cut studio for lion (good luck) it's sticking to snow leopard for us.

there is no way around this as i understand.
SN is a great OS. it's stable and works well day after day.
lion is new and until it gets "old" it's not a good thing to make money with.

illustrato cs-5 for lion is what .. $500.. ouch.
I-10 (non-edu version) is ? on ebay ... 80 bucks.

my little stika 8 cuts, while the epson is printing, while the net is playing acdc videos, while i am working in illustrator. what more could a guy want ?

stick with snow leopard.

cheers, 
peter v.


----------



## Nipz (Jul 30, 2009)

dcurtisroland said:


> This is an OSX Lion issue. Our engineering department is investigating and gave us an ETA of mid-september for an updated plugin.


Is this still on track?


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Nipz said:


> Is this still on track?


It will be posted on our parent company site. Roland DG Corporation

It hasn't shown up yet so they must still be having server issues. 

-Dana


----------



## TampaVinyl (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey Ya'll!

I know this is an OLD thread, but we have a NEW iMac that we want to use for our GX-300 cutter. I have downloaded the Illustrator plug-in, but I still seem to not be able to get this going. Does the plug-in work properly for the new operating system? I wouldn't want to recommend to the company (I'm new here) to get a larger Roland if the software does not work on this computer. Anyone had any luck with another brand cutter on a Mac?

Edit: I updated the firmware twice to bring it to current. Still no help.


----------

